# Toro 724 Electric Starter Question



## blink32 (Jan 4, 2011)

Anyone have any good leads on new or used ones? 

Part 38-7590. 

I've got a 1995 Toro 724, 38072 model that I'd like to add one too. Make it that much easier on the wife to get things going in-case she has issues with pull starting if we get snow while I'm out of town. I know the part is discontinued but I'm hoping to find a lead on some old stock somewhere.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Should be Tecumseh part #*33329*. Note that newer revisions of the part have a letter after the number. The higher the letter the newer the revision. Toro calls for 33329D, but any letter should work.
I am going off the Toro parts list, so you might want to get the engine numbers off the engine and directly cross reference it that way.

You also need to make sure your engine has a geared flywheel. On the side of the engine where the starter bolts to there should be a cut out in the recoil cover. There should be a small circular cover plate covering the hole with 1 screw holding it on. If you pull that cover off and see a big gear on the flywheel you should be good to go.

You can get the numbers stamped into the top of the engine and enter them in here:
http://www.partstree.com/parts/

It will be a Tecumseh number, not a Toro number.
1995 Toro 38072 lists the engine number as HSK70-130282S.

OK, that is odd.
Toro lists the starter as 33329D.

Partstree lists the starter for the engine Toro claims is on there as
33328D


----------



## blink32 (Jan 4, 2011)

Got it. I appreciate the guidance. As soon as I get home this weekend I'll get the engine numbers and do some verification and find my part. 

Again, thanks for the quick reply!


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Make sure to read my edit. I found conflicting info so hopefully someone else will chime in.


----------



## blink32 (Jan 4, 2011)

Got the update and reviewed the Edit. Again thanks for the awesomely fast reply. One less thing for me to worry about for the wife when I'm out of town.


----------



## dakota60 (Oct 20, 2010)

I know that #33329D fits 8-10 HP Tecumsehs, as I ordered and installed one on mine. I believe that 33328D fits smaller than 8 HP and yet another for 3.5 - 5 HP. they are a little pricey.


----------



## blink32 (Jan 4, 2011)

I appreciate the confirmation. When I get home over the weekend I'm going to double check my thrower then start comparing prices. We're getting just a dusting of 1-3" over the weekend so I'll have to install my new shear pins and then check out the engine.


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

*Starters*

Old thread but here's some info that might help someone out. Looking for a starter for a Tecumseh engine, new model listed vs the manual so I did some research. Things to watch: if the pinion shaft has a thimble/nipple on the end and yours doesn't require one, that pulls off easy enough. If the # teeth are wrong (16 vs 9) that is changable but the new gear runs $20-$30. Most though, if there's a new number, the plugin end of the cable is probably different but it's not going to be an issue. Older ones had a cream/gray colored end with the plugin sticking out of it. Newer ones have a black plastic end with a shroud over the plug. Worst case, you'll only need to drill a mounting hole in the flywheel cover (if it's not already present) to mount the plugin there, as long as the cable is long enough between the starter and the plug end.

I based this on finding a starter that didn't match the number I needed, I found the schematics and parts list for both and compared them. Other than the plug-in end, the rest were identical for my particular engine and it fit perfectly. Biggest issue is make sure you get the pinion with the right number of teeth, the rest is pretty much the same for the same hp engines. Something like a 4 or 5 hp vs a 8 or 10 is a totally different animal. The smaller one I have has a slot in the flywheel cover the snout shroud on the starter slides into while the larger engine and a curved cover the starter fits under and the starter has no shroud on the pinion. 

Hope that helps someone.


----------

